# What are your must have daily supplements?



## Bigflexxa (Jul 26, 2021)

I’m currently taking multivitamin, D3, CoQ10, fish oil, cholesterol pro, and b-12. I’m curious on what essential supplements/vitamins you guys would recommend also taking?


----------



## CJ (Jul 26, 2021)

Zinc and Magnesium(not oxide, that's trash). Calcium too if you aren't getting enough. Should start some K2 as well, pairs well with D3.


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 10, 2021)

Bigflexxa said:


> I’m currently taking multivitamin, D3, CoQ10, fish oil, cholesterol pro, and b-12. I’m curious on what essential supplements/vitamins you guys would recommend also taking?


Id take a look at the Throne Elite Multi (available on amazon). It covers the micros and electrolytes CJ is mentioning. I currently use that multi, ubiquinol, d3/omega 3s, and gorilla mode nitirc (creatine mono and L cutrulline).


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 21, 2021)

*Multivitamin - *I used to take Animal Pak but lately have just been taking a generic one from the grocery store. Either way, it always feels beneficial to me.
*Cranberry Extract - *I take this before bed and it really helps with urinary health.
*ZMA - *I don't always take this; I kind of cycle off and on but as I get older I like to take it for more of the year. I usually get the one from Universal Nutrition. Another vitamin to take before bed, and you'll often feel better in the morning for it if you know what I mean lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 21, 2021)

Another vote fer ZMA.


----------



## blundig (Aug 21, 2021)

fish oil, flax seed oil, plant sterols, dry E, curcurin, C if have eaten nitrates


----------



## j2048b (Aug 21, 2021)

Vit d, vit c, echinacea, zinc, natokinasse and serrapeptase, coq10, fish oils from time to time , garlic and occasionally aspirin if not taking the natto/serrapeptase combo...
B12 in the am to get me going (kirkland brand i like it) humanofort, emeric really recommended it,

Ive got so many damn bottles of crap my wife hates me, i also have a drawer full in the garage and a box ontop of the fridge.....buy stuff i research about wnd then never use it...stupid.....

Now all i need to do is quit being lazy get back on my trt and start actually excercising again before i die

Ill prolly be on something for cholesterol here within the next couple weeks as well


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 21, 2021)

before workout

Alphabolix Vitalpha-X Mens Multivitamin
Country Life Coenzyme B Complex
Muscle Feast MFX PRE
Ocean Blue Omega-3 2100 Fish Oil

after workout

Muscle Feast Creapure Creatine Monohydrate
Muscle Feast Whey Protein Isolate - Chocolate
Silk Dark Chocolate Almond Milk
True Goodness Organic Extra Large Eggs

before sleep

Muscle Feast MFX EAA


----------



## blundig (Aug 21, 2021)

blundig said:


> fish oil, flax seed oil, plant sterols, dry E, curcurin, C if have eaten nitrates


Forgot apple cider vinegar and resveratrol.


----------



## blundig (Aug 21, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Vit d, vit c, echinacea, zinc, natokinasse and serrapeptase, coq10, fish oils from time to time , garlic and occasionally aspirin if not taking the natto/serrapeptase combo...
> B12 in the am to get me going (kirkland brand i like it) humanofort, emeric really recommended it,
> 
> Ive got so many damn bottles of crap my wife hates me, i also have a drawer full in the garage and a box ontop of the fridge.....buy stuff i research about wnd then never use it...stupid.....
> ...


When I added the flaxseed and plant sterol chews to my regimen, my cholestorol dropped considerably.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 21, 2021)

blundig said:


> When I added the flaxseed and plant sterol chews to my regimen, my cholestorol dropped considerably.


Not sure anything but pharm stuff will ever help mine  yrs and my ldl will not budge under 177...wish it would

what are ur doses from plant sterols and flaxseed? which brands?

thanks




blundig said:


> Forgot apple cider vinegar and resveratrol.


how do u not get heart burn from that shit? i tried acv last week again due to aching legs....mixed it with about 38oz of water and electrolyte drink mix, still hurt me....


----------



## CJ (Aug 22, 2021)

blundig said:


> Forgot apple cider vinegar and resveratrol.


Careful with the ACV, it'll eat away at your tooth enamel. It is an acid, so rinse your mouth thoroughly after drinking it.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2021)

No supplement is a "must have" for me, but I currently take:

Ashwagandha 
Melatonin


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 23, 2021)

Astragalus 
BCAA's
BeneFiber
CoQ10
D3/K2 blend
Life Extension Super Omega 3 and OmegaVia EPA 500
Zinc

Im not too particular about brand except when it comes to the Benefiber and the fish oils..


----------



## IsaacRobertson (Aug 23, 2021)

Pre-workout supplements: Amino acids, carbohydrates (30-50g), caffeine (100-200mg) and Beta Alanine.
Post workout supplement staples are protein powder, BCAAs, glutamine, and creatine monohydrate.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 23, 2021)

Multi (w/o calcium, magnesium, zinc or d3)
Bromelain
Bioperine
Berberine
Fish oil
Mct oil
Calcium 
Magnesium
Zinc
D3


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 23, 2021)

IsaacRobertson said:


> Pre-workout supplements: Amino acids, carbohydrates (30-50g), caffeine (100-200mg) and Beta Alanine.
> Post workout supplement staples are protein powder, BCAAs, glutamine, and creatine monohydrate.


Carbs are a supplement?


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 23, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Carbs are a supplement?


I'm guessing he's using one of those carb powders. I think they're usually dextrose.


----------



## Determined (Aug 23, 2021)

Animal pak and add in-

Curcumin(turmeric)
Milk thistle 
Resveratrol
Probiotic
Astragalus 
Baby aspirin 
Taurine


----------



## blundig (Aug 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Careful with the ACV, it'll eat away at your tooth enamel. It is an acid, so rinse your mouth thoroughly after drinking it.


Thanks for the tip, man.


----------



## blundig (Aug 23, 2021)

Determined said:


> Animal pak and add in-
> 
> Curcumin(turmeric)
> Milk thistle
> ...


Please lay the milk thistle benefit on me.


----------



## PZT (Aug 23, 2021)

Pussy and Testosterone Im pretty sure will always be my go too. Dead serious


----------



## blundig (Aug 23, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Not sure anything but pharm stuff will ever help mine  yrs and my ldl will not budge under 177...wish it would
> 
> what are ur doses from plant sterols and flaxseed? which brands?
> 
> ...


I take it straight. On the way down it burns a little, but doesn't have a lasting impact. On the sterols, I just take a few of the Benecol chocolate chews right after a meal--clinically proven to reduce cholesterol. With flaxseed, like with the fish oil, I use 2 1200 mg rapid release gels a day, which yields 540 mg of Omega 3. Very effective. I have seen excellent results in total cholesterol and favorable ratio balance.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 25, 2021)

blundig said:


> I take it straight. On the way down it burns a little, but doesn't have a lasting impact. On the sterols, I just take a few of the Benecol chocolate chews right after a meal--clinically proven to reduce cholesterol. With flaxseed, like with the fish oil, I use 2 1200 mg rapid release gels a day, which yields 540 mg of Omega 3. Very effective. I have seen excellent results in total cholesterol and favorable ratio balance.


I will have to give this a try, using the chocolate chews is almost equivilant to using zetia as that remove cholesterol before it goes anywhere


Thanks ill try both of these to get mine down!


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2021)

just to repeat.... vagina is like my bipolar meds


----------



## blundig (Aug 27, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I will have to give this a try, using the chocolate chews is almost equivilant to using zetia as that remove cholesterol before it goes anywhere
> 
> 
> Thanks ill try both of these to get mine down!


I just get the CVS Nature's Bounty brand for the flaxseed and the fish oil, because it's all the same stuff from brand to brand, it's convenient, and there are often 2 for 1 or second one half off deals.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Calcium D-Glucarate + DIM for estrogen dominance
High EPA/DHA Omega-3
Magnesium Glycinate
L-Tyrosine
DLPA
GABA
Melatonin


----------



## Determined (Sep 3, 2021)

blundig said:


> Please lay the milk thistle benefit on me.


Just have kept it in my supps since Bleu Taylor had me had it recommended in his protocols. Think it’s a waste?


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 3, 2021)

I feel like I'm not taking enough after reading all these posts LOL.

I just take a multivitamin and an extra D3 supplement. Mostly because I don't drink milk anymore.

I'm never sick and my diet is pretty balanced so I don't see a need for anything else at the moment.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 3, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Not sure anything but pharm stuff will ever help mine  yrs and my ldl will not budge under 177...wish it would
> 
> what are ur doses from plant sterols and flaxseed? which brands?
> 
> ...


Everyone's different.  I think ACV tastes awful, but it doesn't give me heartburn.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 3, 2021)

Determined said:


> Animal pak and add in-
> 
> Curcumin(turmeric)
> Milk thistle
> ...


I'm in agreement with @Determined 
The natural supplements to support the liver and kidney is very important.


----------



## Determined (Sep 4, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I feel like I'm not taking enough after reading all these posts LOL.
> 
> I just take a multivitamin and an extra D3 supplement. Mostly because I don't drink milk anymore.
> 
> I'm never sick and my diet is pretty balanced so I don't see a need for anything else at the moment.


The way I look at it is.. I take what do I do to hopefully never NEED to take any of it. I want to stay ahead of problems as long as I can, bc problems catch up with us all eventually somewhere.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 4, 2021)

Water....


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Determined said:


> The way I look at it is.. I take what do I do to hopefully never NEED to take any of it. I want to stay ahead of problems as long as I can, bc problems catch up with us all eventually somewhere.



Well said!

I became fascinated with supplements after reading "The Mood Cure" last year, following a bout of significant depression after the pandemic kicked my life in the ass until it was black and blue.

I give a lot of credit to a variety of amino acids to gently easing me out of that seemingly bottomless pit of darkness. I've since added to my regimen with other complimentary supplements, and while not everything I'm taking has had verifiable proof of positive effect, staying ahead of potential future issues makes me feel proactive.


----------



## jc240 (Sep 5, 2021)

Creatine and some multivitamins.   Try to eat mostly whole foods.


----------



## blundig (Sep 6, 2021)

Determined said:


> Just have kept it in my supps since Bleu Taylor had me had it recommended in his protocols. Think it’s a waste?


I was just curious because I'm not knowledgeable about it.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 6, 2021)

Creatine, then a decent multi vit, fish oil, vit D, B 12 and Iron. Those are daily and I just recently started using pre workout which has helped jump start me when I need it.

And a pot of coffee daily...


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 2, 2021)

Sea Moss bro. It’s life changing


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Sea Moss bro. It’s life changing


I put that in my carburetors.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I put that in my carburetors.


Like for a car? What does it do?


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 2, 2021)

Vitamin C
Vitamin D
Omega 3 fish oil 
Glucosamine 
CoQ10 
Was taking Magnesium


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 2, 2021)

Creatine, fish oil, nutrient partitioner, and multi vitamin that is blended with greens in powder form. I’ll throw in a pre workout when I need one and some BCAA’s/eaa’s when I feel like it. Other than that I spend my money on Whole Foods for my meals and snacks. I eat Kimchi as one of my main sources of probiotics.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Like for a car? What does it do?


It was a joke about Sea Foam. I was tired. It was dumb. 🤣


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It was a joke about Sea Foam. I was tired. It was dumb. 🤣


You ever use it CJ?  The reviews are great, but I'm afraid to put anything in a car that will make it look that smokey for a while.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> You ever use it CJ?  The reviews are great, but I'm afraid to put anything in a car that will make it look that smokey for a while.


I'll add a little to power tools, lawn mower, generator, and cars from time to time. 

Does it work... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Monkipalo (Nov 2, 2021)

Vitamin D3 10,000 IU a day,
NAC
Melatonin
Zinc
and planning on buying taurine


----------



## Yano (Nov 2, 2021)

Let's see , my old man over 50 multivitamin , glucosamine and chondritin , fish oil , turmeric , b12 , shark cartilage is up there and TUDCA for when I need it. 

Special Old man Preworkout Top secret stuff , for your eyes only , this message will self destruct after reading ..-- Cup of Coffee and a Baloney Sandwich 

After working out , Protein shake , Granite if i have it or what ever brand the ol lady gets me at walmart until it arrives. Chicken in a salad with lettuce some spinach tomatoes n cukes.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 2, 2021)

Orange Triad (super greens/multi vitamin)
Fish oil
CoQ10
D3
Beef Liver Capsules 

(On cycle) Beet Root Powder and/or Celery seed extract for blood pressure


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> Orange Triad (super greens/multi vitamin)
> Fish oil
> CoQ10
> D3
> ...


I recently used this for my multivitamin.  Price is right and the amount of vitamin is strong.  It looks like they used @MisterSuperGod to model for the can.

https://www.animalpak.com/packs/animal-pak


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 2, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I recently used this for my multivitamin.  Price is right and the amount of vitamin is strong.  It looks like they used @MisterSuperGod to model for the can.
> 
> https://www.animalpak.com/packs/animal-pak


It does look like him! 😂


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 2, 2021)

Evogreens by Evogen Nutrition is also a great product.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 2, 2021)

pre workout

Alphabolix Vitalpha-X Mens Multivitamin
Kaged Muscle Pre-Kaged Sport - Grape - fuckin yummy!
Ocean Blue Omega-3 2100
Purely Beneficial Resveratrol 1450
Zazzee Grape Seed Extract


intra workout

Muscle Feast Creapure Creatine - Grape


post workout

Anthony's Ceylon Cinnamon - 1/4 teaspoon
Chiquita Organic Banana - 1
Muscle Feast EAA - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Taurine - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Whey Protein Isolate - Chocolate - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Whole Oat Powder - 1 scoop
Naked PB Peanut Butter Powder - 1 scoop
Silk Unsweet Almond Milk - 1 cup
Soda Fountain Malted Milk Powder - 1 tablespoon
Sports Research Dark Chocolate Collagen Peptides - 1 scoop
True Goodness Organic Extra Large Cage Free Brown Egg - 1


pre sleep

Carlyle Melatonin
Country Life Coenzyme B Complex
Country Life Zinc Picolinate
Life Extension Magnesium
Now GABA


----------



## TODAY (Nov 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> pre workout
> 
> Alphabolix Vitalpha-X Mens Multivitamin
> Kaged Muscle Pre-Kaged Sport - Grape - fuckin yummy!
> ...


Dear god, man


How many medicine cabinets do you have


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 2, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Dear god, man
> 
> 
> How many medicine cabinets do you have



LOL a lot of it I am only taking so it gets used up.

My bulking lineup will look quite a bit different.

I have a walk in closet complete with a refrigerator and blender.

One 6 foot closet shelf holds my blender and all my powders.

Then I have a small 4 foot tall x 3 foot wide set of bookshelves for my supps.

Which is mostly just the top 2 shelves with other junk underneath.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 27, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Multi (w/o calcium, magnesium, zinc or d3)
> Bromelain
> Bioperine
> Berberine
> ...


Add to the mix hGH, T4, DNP


----------



## Steeeve (Nov 27, 2021)

Thorne Elite AM/PM multi - 6 pills
Ubiquinol - 400 mg
Citrus Bergamont - 1000 mg
Vitamin d3 - 5,000 (there more in the thorne elite)
Creatine - 5gs like a sir

I managed to cut out things like selenium and such by switching to the Thorne Elite which contains enough of things you otherwise see supplemented (mag, zinc, selenium, etc)


----------

